# Jennifer Kalina in Bud



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 20, 2016)

Finally!!! :clap:

Behind it is malipoense, then behind that is Norito Hasegawa, and next to it is a bunch of Helen Congleton. 

Turns out I have lots of malipoense genes in my collection.

Hopefully this one turns out with nice colors. 

A little on the culture.
I grow this by the south window with sheer curtain. Basically all other plants.
I did try this one under T8 earlier in the summer, but then it started to bleach, so I moved it back to the window. 

It is in medium small orchiata chips and hydroton balls in 4 inch plastic pot. 

The cross is, by the way, chamberlainianum x malipoense. 
There are only three examples I could find on google image. One nice pale yellow green one, one very nice dark green with pale pouch (my favorite!) and then the ugly. lol


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 20, 2016)

Anticipation....Hope it turns out as well as it's namesake!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2016)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 21, 2016)

I'd be in heaven with all those mali hybrids. I absolutely love malipoense and its influence on color, shape, and size of its hybrids. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have way too many. lol
They have been rather slow in bulking up other than Helen Congleton, which unfortunately will have flowers with the least malipoense appearance. well, mainly the color. 
Oh, well... 

This year, only one malipoense is spiking. All others are just growing leaves.
Fanaticum x malipoense is showing the tip of a spike. I can't wait to see if it will bloom with the unique color combo again. 

My biggest Norito Hasegawa got hit by a rot, but one grow is developing a spike slowly. I think I might pitch it after harvesting the pod. 
I want Norito Hasegawa that stays small. Maybe I should get some more Emma Decker and hope for the best. haha crazy me. thinking of getting more plants. Nope!


----------

